

The Fight for the Metaverse - sophiaedm
https://medium.com/@sophiaedm/the-fight-for-the-metaverse-811aef87d16a

======
ilaksh
Maybe WebVR, Web Assemblies, procedurally generated, with a push-enabled (HTTP
2?) web running on top of a data/content-oriented network.

